# The New Ipad With Retina Display



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

I've got a UK pre-order for *the new ipad 3rd generation* with retina display and voice dictation. 

I'll be picking up my new toy on 16th March from the Apple Store in London, on my way to Dubai. I would be willing to buy another for Dubai expats whilst at the Apple store. 

Let me know if you want one and the specs and I'll get it for you.

Great Stuff!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello. When are you returning to Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Please be careful, either side. You can probly easily sell this item here, but have ran into people who tell me they want something from the usa and once back here, they dont want it. Not a huge issues as usually can sell it for more then what I bought it as things here are expensive. Then the other side, if prepaying for something, and dont know the person... Well, never hand money over until you receive the item


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Please be careful, either side. You can probly easily sell this item here, but have ran into people who tell me they want something from the usa and once back here, they dont want it. Not a huge issues as usually can sell it for more then what I bought it as things here are expensive. Then the other side, if prepaying for something, and dont know the person... Well, never hand money over until you receive the item


Then we will hire you as a middleman  But seriously, I don't think someone will start such thread in such forum just to make money and run away.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks jynxgirl

Good advice, although I'd be happy to be stuck with two new iPads. You can buy something called an i-rig which requires two iPads.

They deal with this problem on websites , such as Elance, by putting the money in escrow. In any event, I have found people on this forum to be reasonable and trustworthy. Hence, the reason why i posted the offer.

Great Stuff!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pkmember said:


> Let me know if you want one and the specs and I'll get it for you!


You are a good person. I am in Houston, pre-ordered mine and will bring mine back but didn't even consider bringing an extra one...


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

*the new Ipad - 3rd Generation with 4G / Wifi : retina display and voice dictation*

Thanks ccr for your very kind comment. That made my day.

The new Ipad is due to launch worldwide at the same time, but apple pre-orders have sold out now in the UK for the 16th March delivery date. It'll take buyers another several weeks to get them here, and Dubai. Hence, my offer to queue and pick up a new ipad from my local apple store before flying to Dubai. I've been told by Apple the stores should have good inventory for Friday.

Do you claim back the tax when taking your new ipad overseas? We get hit with a 20% VAT in the UK which is unfair if someone then buys from me in Dubai.

Do you know how airport customs in Dubai deal with new electronics found in your hand carry? I'm assuming if they find your new ipad all boxed, they'll want to charge 5% import duty. 

Perhaps I should carry the iPad through the Dubai airport unboxed because it'll be technically used.

Any thoughts?

by the way, let me know what you think of the iphoto feature when you get to play with your new ipad. Oh yeh! What's the new 4G reception like in Dubai. Is it up and running yet?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pkmember said:


> Do you know how airport customs in Dubai deal with new electronics found in your hand carry? I'm assuming if they find your new ipad all boxed, they'll want to charge 5% import duty.
> 
> Perhaps I should carry the iPad through the Dubai airport unboxed because it'll be technically used.
> 
> ...


Just mention that you are bringing it back as a gift, if asked. I have brought tons of electronic devices and never been asked.

I currently have 3G iPad and never used the 3G feature, so have ordered a WiFi only model. Besides, when needed, I just turn my iPhone HotSpot on to link to the iPad.

Will receive it on 16th, and will let you know.

Not sure about 4G in Dubai, the network is already crappy as it is.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks man. Awesome advice.

Enjoy your new iPad. 

My twitter name is @paul_s_kemp if you want to connect. I'm already looking forward to the launch of iPhone 5


----------

